
NASA Saves nearly $1M Per Year By Using AWS - apievangelist
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/06/nasa-saves-nearly-1m-per-year-by-using-aws.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AmazonWebServicesBlog+%28Amazon+Web+Services+Blog%29
======
facorreia
Cool, but $1M is nothing for NASA. Their greatest gain in using the cloud is
agility. They don't have to procure hardware months or years in advance. And
they can run intense computing jobs real fast and release the instances. 1,000
hours of computing in 1 processor costs the same as 1 hour of parallel
computing over 1,000 processors.

